

On Being the Right Size (1926) - hawkharris
http://irl.cs.ucla.edu/papers/right-size.html

======
nkurz
Interesting earlier discussion of the same article here under a different URL:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6545132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6545132)

And here's another link that includes the same article as well as many others:
[http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/arvindgupta/rightsize.pdf](http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/arvindgupta/rightsize.pdf)

~~~
dang
Thanks—we missed that one. We'll demote the current post as a dupe.

------
SAI_Peregrinus
This is a classic work, and well worth reading. It puts the lie to the common
statements that "if an ant were as big as a man, it could lift incredible
loads!" If an ant were as big as a man, it would collapse under its own
weight.

------
abrowne
HTML version: [http://irl.cs.ucla.edu/papers/right-
size.html](http://irl.cs.ucla.edu/papers/right-size.html)

~~~
dang
Thanks. Url changed to that from
[http://www.phys.ufl.edu/courses/phy3221/spring10/HaldaneRigh...](http://www.phys.ufl.edu/courses/phy3221/spring10/HaldaneRightSize.pdf).

